# Possible ETA on : Smok TCT and Silo Beast



## Kaizer (22/6/15)

Was wondering if any of the vendors were bringing in these tanks, and when might we expect them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (20/7/15)

Im also very interested in the Silo Beast

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lim (25/7/15)

should have tct by some time next month
silo beast not sure about it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (2/8/15)

It here! with TFV4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Lim said:


> It here! with TFV4


Wooo  
When will it be up for sale?


----------



## Lim (2/8/15)

they are on sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------

